# Q Code A0 und bootet nicht



## Lugga99 (14. August 2019)

Hallo Forumsmitglieder,

Ich habe mir einen neuen PC zusammengebaut, und dabei teile von meinem „Alten“ PC benutzt. Darunter eine m.2 SSD mit Windows 10.
Mainbord: Asus ROG Maximus XI Hero
CPU: Intel i9 9900k
Mehr ist eigentlich nicht relevant.
CPU sowie Mainboard sind neu. 
Nun wollte ich direkt Booten, nur wenn ich das UEFI verlasse und von der SSD mit Windows 10 Booten möchte, dann dauert es ca 5 Sekunden nach dem das Laderad sich aufhört zu drehen und stehen bleibt.
Der Q Code dabei ist A0.
Dann wollte ich Windows einfach neu aufspielen, da ich auf der Festplatte sowieso nicht viel drauf hatte. Allerdings bootete mein bootfähiger Stick ebenfalls nicht und es spielte sich auf dem Bildschirm genau so ab, wie bei der SSD. 
Habe viele Foren gelesen, nur nie eine richtige Idee bekommen was ich nochmal prüfen sollte und woran es liegt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und viele Dank im Voraus!

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (15. August 2019)

Nach UEFI AMI BIOS Codec bedeutet ein A0 fehler,

A0 - A7 Problem mit IDE- oder SATA-Geräten. Bitte installieren Sie die IDE- und SATA-Geräte neu. 
Wenn das Problem weiterhin besteht, löschen Sie das CMOS und versuchen Sie, alle SATA-Geräte zu entfernen.

Mit anderen Worten  deine M2 SSD funktioniert nicht mehr richtig.das wirste nur feststellen wenn du sie ausbaust und ein alternative Datenträger nutzt
der funktioniert.Dann sollte dieses A0 nicht mehr erscheinen.Eine USB Installation Stick bzw. eine neuinstalltion von OS bringt wenig wenn der Datenträger einen weg hat.

grüße Brex


----------



## eZO (15. August 2019)

A0 zeigt dein Board an wenn alles OK ist, es handelt sich nicht um einen Fehler.

A0 bedeutet: "A0 - Booted into the operating system from a cold boot or restart."


Mein Maximus X Hero zeigt dauerhaft A0, so wie es sein soll.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (15. August 2019)

Es ist ein unterschied wenn das beim booten nur kurz A0 angezeigt wird(Booted into the operating system from a cold boot or restart).Ich weiss garnicht wo du diesen Satz  her hast?
Aber da die meisten Boards mit AMI UEFI BIOS laufen,warscheinlich deiner auch eZO.Würde ich mal im Handbuch unter Codec schaun(vorallem Debug Codecs den die gehöhren zu Codecsart die einen Fehler beschreiben) was es wirklich zu bedeuten hat.
Vorallem wenn jenes A0 dauerhaft angezeigt wird und jene Symtome wie oben beschrieben ist,dann kannste davon ausgehen das was mit dem Datenträger was nicht stimmt oder es wurde falsch konfiguriert.
Also da mein Board auch das gleiche  AMI UEFI hat und die Debug Codes standardisiert sind Dr. Debug is used to provide code information, which makes troubleshooting even easier. Please see the diagrams below for reading the Dr. Debug codes. 
Schreib ich dir nochmal den Orginalen Text jenes Codecs,

A0 - A7 Problem related to IDE or SATA devices. Please re-install IDE and SATA devices. If the problem still exists, please clear CMOS and try removing all SATA devices

Und das es normal ist A0 dauerhaft anzeigt stimmt auch nicht,dann hast was falsch gemacht denke ich mal,bei mir ist nach dem booten auf dem Post LED AA(das ist kein fehler Codec)und auf dem alten PC
war auch nicht AO am ende des Bootvorgangs.Und nicht alle Codecs Bezeichnungen beziehen sich auf Fehler sondern zeigt an was gerade(beim booten) im System entweder gestartet wurde(Onboard Controller) oder inizialisiert(wie Schnittstellen)
oder der allgemeine Hardware check Ram,CPU GPU usw.
Aber wenn du in den Foren recherchierst hättest mit Debug Fehler Code A0,dann wirste lesen das bei den betroffenen Leuten alle probleme mit den entsprechenden Datenträger haben oder hatten.

grüße Brex


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2019)

Das hier sind die Asus Post Codes komplett 

[FONT=&quot]Progress Codes




00 - Not used
01 - Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
02 - AP initialization before microcode loading
03 - System Agent initialization before microcode loading
04 - PCH initialization before microcode loading
05 - OEM initialization before microcode loading
06 - Microcode loading
07 - AP initialization after microcode loading
08 - System Agent initialization after microcode loading
09 - PCH initialization after microcode loading
0A - OEM initialization after microcode loading
0B - Cache initialization




SEC Error Codes




0C - Reserved for future AMI SEC error codes
0D - Reserved for future AMI SEC error codes
0E - Microcode not found
0F - Microcode not loaded




PEI Phase




10 - PEI Core is started
11 - Pre-memory CPU initialization is started
12 - Pre-memory CPU initialization (CPU module specific)
13 - Pre-memory CPU initialization (CPU module specific)
14 - Pre-memory CPU initialization (CPU module specific)
15 - Pre-memory System Agent initialization is started
16 - Pre-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
17 - Pre-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
18 - Pre-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
19 - Pre-memory PCH initialization is started
1A - Pre-memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)
1B - Pre-memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)
1C - Pre-memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)
1D - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
1E - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
1F - OEM pre-memory initialization codes




20 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
21 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
22 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
23 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
24 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
25 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
26 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
27 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
28 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
29 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
2A - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
2B - Memory initialization. Serial Presence Detect (SPD) data reading
2C - Memory initialization. Memory presence detection
2D - Memory initialization. Programming memory timing information
2E - Memory initialization. Confi guring memory
2F - Memory initialization (other)




30 - Reserved for ASL (see ASL Status Codes section below)
31 - Memory Installed
32 - CPU post-memory initialization is started
33 - CPU post-memory initialization. Cache initialization
34 - CPU post-memory initialization. Application Processor(s) (AP) initialization
35 - CPU post-memory initialization. Boot Strap Processor (BSP) selection
36 - CPU post-memory initialization. System Management Mode (SMM) initialization
37 - Post-Memory System Agent initialization is started
38 - Post-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
39 - Post-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
3A - Post-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
3B - Post-Memory PCH initialization is started
3C - Post-Memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)
3D - Post-Memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)
3E - Post-Memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)
3F - OEM post memory initialization codes




40 - OEM post memory initialization codes
41 - OEM post memory initialization codes
42 - OEM post memory initialization codes
43 - OEM post memory initialization codes
44 - OEM post memory initialization codes
45 - OEM post memory initialization codes
46 - OEM post memory initialization codes
47 - OEM post memory initialization codes
48 - OEM post memory initialization codes
49 - OEM post memory initialization codes
4A - OEM post memory initialization codes
4B - OEM post memory initialization codes
4C - OEM post memory initialization codes
4D - OEM post memory initialization codes
4E - OEM post memory initialization codes
4F - DXE IPL is started




PEI Error Codes




50 - Memory initialization error. Invalid memory type or incompatible memory speed
51 - Memory initialization error. SPD reading has failed
52 - Memory initialization error. Invalid memory size or memory modules do not match
53 - Memory initialization error. No usable memory detected
54 - Unspecifi ed memory initialization error
55 - Memory not installed
56 - Invalid CPU type or Speed
57 - CPU mismatch
58 - CPU self test failed or possible CPU cache error
59 - CPU micro-code is not found or micro-code update is failed
5A - Internal CPU error
5B - reset PPI is not available
5C - Reserved for future AMI error codes
5D - Reserved for future AMI error codes
5E - Reserved for future AMI error codes
5F - Reserved for future AMI error codes




DXE Phase




60 - DXE Core is started
61 - NVRAM initialization
62 - Installation of the PCH Runtime Services
63 - CPU DXE initialization is started
64 - CPU DXE initialization (CPU module specific)
65 - CPU DXE initialization (CPU module specific)
66 - CPU DXE initialization (CPU module specific)
67 - CPU DXE initialization (CPU module specific)
68 - PCI host bridge initialization
69 - System Agent DXE initialization is started
6A - System Agent DXE SMM initialization is started
6B - System Agent DXE initialization (System Agent module specific)
6C - System Agent DXE initialization (System Agent module specific)
6D - System Agent DXE initialization (System Agent module specific)
6E - System Agent DXE initialization (System Agent module specific)
6F - System Agent DXE initialization (System Agent module specific)




70 - PCH DXE initialization is started
71 - PCH DXE SMM initialization is started
72 - PCH devices initialization
73 - PCH DXE Initialization (PCH module specific)
74 - PCH DXE Initialization (PCH module specific)
75 - PCH DXE Initialization (PCH module specific)
76 - PCH DXE Initialization (PCH module specific)
77 - PCH DXE Initialization (PCH module specific)
78 - ACPI module initialization
79 - CSM initialization
7A - Reserved for future AMI DXE codes
7B - Reserved for future AMI DXE codes
7C - Reserved for future AMI DXE codes
7D - Reserved for future AMI DXE codes
7E - Reserved for future AMI DXE codes
7F - Reserved for future AMI DXE codes




80 - OEM DXE initialization codes
81 - OEM DXE initialization codes
82 - OEM DXE initialization codes
83 - OEM DXE initialization codes
84 - OEM DXE initialization codes
85 - OEM DXE initialization codes
86 - OEM DXE initialization codes
87 - OEM DXE initialization codes
88 - OEM DXE initialization codes
89 - OEM DXE initialization codes
8A - OEM DXE initialization codes
8B - OEM DXE initialization codes
8C - OEM DXE initialization codes
8D - OEM DXE initialization codes
8E - OEM DXE initialization codes
8F - OEM DXE initialization codes




90 - Boot Device Selection (BDS) phase is started
91 - Driver connecting is started
92 - PCI Bus initialization is started
93 - PCI Bus Hot Plug Controller Initialization
94 - PCI Bus Enumeration 32
95 - PCI Bus Request Resources
96 - PCI Bus Assign Resources
97 - Console Output devices connect
98 - Console input devices connect
99 - Super IO Initialization
9A - USB initialization is started
9B - USB Reset
9C - USB Detect
9D - USB Enable
9E - Reserved for future AMI codes
9F - Reserved for future AMI codes




A0 - IDE initialization is started
A1 - IDE Reset
A2 - IDE Detect
A3 - IDE Enable
A4 - SCSI initialization is started
A5 - SCSI Reset
A6 - SCSI Detect
A7 - SCSI Enable
A8 - Setup Verifying Password
A9 - Start of Setup
AA - Reserved for ASL (see ASL Status Codes section below)
AB - Setup Input Wait
AC - Reserved for ASL (see ASL Status Codes section below)
AD - Ready To Boot event
AE - Legacy Boot event
AF - Exit Boot Services event




B0 - Runtime Set Virtual Address MAP Begin
B1 - Runtime Set Virtual Address MAP End
B2 - Legacy Option ROM Initialization
B3 - System Reset
B4 - USB hot plug
B5 - PCI bus hot plug
B6 - Clean-up of NVRAM
B7 - Confi guration Reset (reset of NVRAM settings)
B8 - Reserved for future AMI codes
B9 - Reserved for future AMI codes
BA - Reserved for future AMI codes
BB - Reserved for future AMI codes
BC - Reserved for future AMI codes
BD - Reserved for future AMI codes
BE - Reserved for future AMI codes
BF - Reserved for future AMI codes




C0 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C1 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C2 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C3 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C4 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C5 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C6 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C7 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C8 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C9 - OEM BDS initialization codes
CA - OEM BDS initialization codes
CB - OEM BDS initialization codes
CC - OEM BDS initialization codes
CD - OEM BDS initialization codes
CE - OEM BDS initialization codes
CF - OEM BDS initialization codes




DXE Error Codes




D0 - CPU initialization error
D1 - System Agent initialization error
D2 - PCH initialization error
D3 - Some of the Architectural Protocols are not available
D4 - PCI resource allocation error. Out of Resources
D5 - No Space for Legacy Option ROM
D6 - No Console Output Devices are found
D7 - No Console Input Devices are found
D8 - Invalid password
D9 - Error loading Boot Option (LoadImage returned error)
DA - Boot Option is failed (StartImage returned error)
DB - Flash update is failed
DC - Reset protocol is not available




S3 Resume Progress Codes




E0 - S3 Resume is stared (S3 Resume PPI is called by the DXE IPL)
E1 - S3 Boot Script execution
E2 - Video repost
E3 - OS S3 wake vector call
E4 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes
E5 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes
E6 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes
E7 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes




S3 Resume Error Codes




E8 - S3 Resume Failed
E9 - S3 Resume PPI not Found
EA - S3 Resume Boot Script Error
EB - S3 OS Wake Error
EC - Reserved for future AMI error codes 31
ED - Reserved for future AMI error codes 31
EE - Reserved for future AMI error codes 31
EF - Reserved for future AMI error codes 31




Recovery Progress Codes




F0 - Recovery condition triggered by firmware (Auto recovery)
F1 - Recovery condition triggered by user (Forced recovery)
F2 - Recovery process started
F3 - Recovery fi rmware image is found
F4 - Recovery fi rmware image is loaded
F5 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes
F6 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes
F7 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes




Recovery Error Codes




F8 - Recovery PPI is not available
F9 - Recovery capsule is not found
FA - Invalid recovery capsule
FB - Reserved for future AMI error codes
FC - Reserved for future AMI error codes
FD - Reserved for future AMI error codes
FE - Reserved for future AMI error codes
FF - Reserved for future AMI error codes




ACPI/ASL Checkpoints




01 - System is entering S1 sleep state
02 - System is entering S2 sleep state
03 - System is entering S3 sleep state
04 - System is entering S4 sleep state
05 - System is entering S5 sleep state
10 - System is waking up from the S1 sleep state
20 - System is waking up from the S2 sleep state
30 - System is waking up from the S3 sleep state
40 - System is waking up from the S4 sleep state
AC - System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode
AA - System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode

[/FONT]
​


----------



## eZO (15. August 2019)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Es ist ein unterschied wenn das beim booten nur kurz A0 angezeigt wird(Booted into the operating system from a cold boot or restart).Ich weiss garnicht wo du diesen Satz  her hast?



Gibt dazu unzählige Berichte, aber in diesem speziellen Fall habe ich es aus dem Asus Forum.

klick


Zitat: 

" Hello

A0 - Booted into the operating system from a cold boot or restart.
30 - Booted into the operating system from S3 suspend.
40 - Booted into the operating system from S4 suspend.

Once booted into the operating system A0 does not indicate an error. "



MfG


Edit:

Oder auch hier  klick  z.B.


----------



## Lugga99 (15. August 2019)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps. Ich vermute allerdings, dass es an was anderem liegt als meiner m.2 SSD. Ich habe, wie erwähnt, versucht Windows neu aufzuspielen mit einem USB-Stick. Da habe ich, ebenfalls wie oben beschrieben, dasselbe Bild, als wenn ich von meiner alten Windows Partition auf der m.2 booten will. Der erkennt auch alle Festplatten. Sobald dieses Standbild auftritt, egal ob USB-ISO oder m.2, hören alle Checklights am Gehäuse auf zu "blinken".
Auch beim USB ist der Q-Code A0.
Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir dort auch helfen könnt, oder ob ihr mir dafür auch nochmal ratet ein anderes Laufwerk zu verwenden, sowohl für die Windows Partition und den ISO-Stick.
Ich habe jetzt nochmal einen anderen USB-Stick bootfähig gemacht, der auch 100% bootet.
Dann schreibe ich nochmal ein Update.


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2019)

du bist schon in einem USB 2.0  oder ?
Das sind die beiden unter dem PS/2


----------



## Lugga99 (15. August 2019)

Ich habe „jeden“ Steckplatz versucht.
Leider auch mit ganz sicher bootfähigen Stick und dem reset der cmos kein Erfolg. Dasselbe Bild wie vorher.


----------



## IICARUS (15. August 2019)

Erstmal alles abstecken und nur das Laufwerk anschließen worauf Windows installiert werden soll. 

Hatte letztens ein Wackelkontakt an einem der Datenkabel einer SDD von mir gehabt und das hat sich in dem ausgewirkt wo Windows unendlich lange gebootet hat und nichts passierte und das selbe passierte auch mit einem Stick wo Windows als Setup drauf war. Später habe ich gemerkt das der ganze Fehler von einem Datenkabel verursacht wurde und anscheint eine SSD nicht initialisiert wurde. Hatte es auch nicht direkt gemerkt, da ich zwar im Bios nach meinen Laufwerke geschaut hatte aber ganz übersehen hatte das die eine Samsung SSD gar nicht mit gelistet war. Denn ich habe mehrere Samsung SSDs verbaut und da hatte ich nicht richtig geschaut gehabt.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (18. August 2019)

Hallo nicht,

0A - OEM initialization after microcode loading

mit 

A0 (Debug Code-Fehler Code)verwechseln.

Das A0 sagt das jene prozedur bzw. inizialisierung ausgeführt wurde und das jene Code gehört nicht zu den Debug Codes.
Jenes Codec gehört nicht zu der Codegruppe die fehler beschreiben sondern eine prozedur ausführen,das ist ein unterschied.
Ich hab doch gesagt nicht jedes Codec bezieht sich auf Fehler.

grüße Brex


----------

